# Tek



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

I want to see some of your guys personal tek not from websites for various reasons such as admiring it for long hours.


----------



## John N. (Dec 11, 2005)

Here's some posted around APC that I found to be quite interesting.

Tek with Mounting Legs

Light Fixture hanging from the celling

Tek like Fixture hanging from the celing

Tek DIY Hanging Unit

Tek DIY Shelf Mounting

-John N.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the links, John!


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

Here's my setup over a 120g tank...


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

Bill, what's that ball like thing?


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

The hanging cord is wound inside the ball, I believe. Lets you adjust the lights up and down.


----------



## bharada (Apr 17, 2004)

It's a Sunlift hanger. Like epicfish said, it's a small reel of cord that allows you to adjust the height of the fixture. It automatically locks at 1" incremements or so while you lift the fixture up. To lower it you need to loosen a wing nut which releases the cable lock.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Forgive the picture quality. Here's my 75 gallon setup. This is the 4 bulb fixture.


----------



## bioch (Apr 8, 2006)

AaronT said:


> Forgive the picture quality. Here's my 75 gallon setup. This is the 4 bulb fixture.


I'm in aw, not even my whole house have anything that bright. After looking at some much high kelvin lights, the house lights looks so yellow.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

lol. Your house lights range from 2700K to 6500K or 6700K, which is sunlight....there's no real need for bright-white light in your house anyways. I actually get headaches while trying to read or study with bright fluorescent lights overhead....but not when they're over my tank, LOL.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Yeah, it's pretty stinkin' bright. There's not really a need for other lights while it's on.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Mine is really ugly compared to the submitted pics, it's in the lower level in a rack and I'm fighting an algae problem right now. Maybe when the algae is gone I'll post a pic...


----------



## southernflounder (Nov 5, 2006)

Here's my 48" Tek on legs above an 80G bow front.


----------



## ruki (Jul 4, 2006)

Ugh! Now a heater stuck on and melted some of my plants... Guess a picture will have to wait until longer.


----------

